# Taco Fattie



## kapdon (Sep 28, 2014)

IMG_20140928_171823.jpg



__ kapdon
__ Sep 28, 2014


















IMG_20140928_171823.jpg



__ kapdon
__ Sep 28, 2014






This is becoming a weekend tradition! This weekend,.. a taco style fattie. It started by me cooking some charro beans over some mesquite in a coffee can on my fire pit. Yes, you heard me right, cooking beans in a coffee can (There may not be any hobo's on this forum to appreciate the coffee can but I am sure there are some bushcraft people on these forums)

The fattie consisted of ground beef with taco seasoning mixed in, mexican style cheese, olives, tomatoes, and topped off with some smoked charro beans. Rolled it all up, wrapped with the bacon and smoked with red oak mixed with pecan.

Half of it was gone before I could get a picture. Didn't think I was going to be able to get one the way it was disappearing.













IMG_20140927_200603.jpg



__ kapdon
__ Sep 28, 2014


----------



## kapdon (Sep 28, 2014)

Forgot, also some sour cream and chipotly sauce and taco sauce rubbed in there


----------



## flyboys (Sep 29, 2014)

Dude, that looks great!  Nice weave too.  I'm definitely going to be making a taco fatty.  We fry up biscuits in a coffee can full of oil over the fire when camping to make "donuts".  The hobos were on to something.


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 29, 2014)

Kapdon,  I just quoted you in another Fatty thread.  lol

This is brilliant.  My wife loves Mexican food and seems to like my Philly cheese steak fatty so this might be my next try.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kapdon (Sep 29, 2014)

A philly cheese steak fattie? That's something I am going to have to do. Now know what my plans are this weekend!


----------



## kapdon (Sep 29, 2014)

The lady of the house took part of that fattie and chopped it up to make a taco salad. Turned out real nice. Rob, do you have a post on the philly fattie? I scanned some of your postsbut there are plenty of them lol


----------



## acres87 (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds and looks good.:drool


----------



## rob sicc (Sep 30, 2014)

kapdon said:


> The lady of the house took part of that fattie and chopped it up to make a taco salad. Turned out real nice. Rob, do you have a post on the philly fattie? I scanned some of your postsbut there are plenty of them lol


Kapdon,

Sorry, apparently I never posted my philly fatty.  in a nut shell, ground beef, sautéed onions, sautéed mushrooms, American cheese,1 head of roasted garlic (because everything is better with a head of roasted garlic in it).  Bacon weave and into the smoker.

If you have any questions, feel free to ask here or PM me.  Let me know if you try it and how it turns out.

BTW, I liked your wife's idea to make the taco salad with the Fatty meat.

Ciao, Rob


----------



## kapdon (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks Rob, I have an idea on how I want to do it. Hopefully I will be able to accomplish this this weekend


----------



## flyboys (Oct 2, 2014)

Being from Philly, cheesesteaks are one of the major food groups here.  I'll make the cheesesteak, cool it, then place it in the fatty.  After the fatty is smoked, I wrap the fatty with dough- puff pastry or pizza dough, depending what I have on hand, and place it in the oven until the dough is cooked.  There is really nothing like it.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 2, 2014)

kapdon said:


> Thanks Rob, I have an idea on how I want to do it. Hopefully I will be able to accomplish this this weekend


Good luck.  can't wait to see the Qview.


----------



## kapdon (Oct 2, 2014)

Sounds great Flyboy, I thought about doing it much like described but I want to try to cook and smoke all of it at once. I do have a question about crust/dough... think I might start a new thread though, this taco thread has turned into the philly thread lol.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 2, 2014)

kapdon said:


> Thanks Rob, I have an idea on how I want to do it. Hopefully I will be able to accomplish this this weekend


Good luck.  can't wait to see the Qview.

As for Dough, consider using store bought phillo dough.  It is awesome.  again, good luck


----------



## flyboys (Oct 2, 2014)

kapdon said:


> Sounds great Flyboy, I thought about doing it much like described but I want to try to cook and smoke all of it at once. I do have a question about crust/dough... think I might start a new thread though, this taco thread has turned into the philly thread lol.



I'll keep an eye out for the thread.  Rob is 100% right, phillo dough is best to use.  Make sure you cut some slits in the top of the dough after you wrap it and brush it with a beaten egg.  I've never let it cook at once on the smoker, I've always precooked the cheesesteak, so I can't answer any questions about that, sorry.
Btw- talking about a Philly thread, my autocorrect changed phillo to phillies, I had to go back and change it!


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 3, 2014)

Flyboys said:


> I'll keep an eye out for the thread. Rob is 100% right, phillo dough is best to use. Make sure you cut some slits in the top of the dough after you wrap it and brush it with a beaten egg. I've never let it cook at once on the smoker, I've always precooked the cheesesteak, so I can't answer any questions about that, sorry.
> Btw- talking about a Philly thread, my autocorrect changed phillo to phillies, I had to go back and change it!


Well let me add that Flyboy is also 100% correct/  kit those slits in the top after rapping in the Phillo (I had the same autocorrect.  lol)  Also It makes more sense to smoke the fatty than bake once wrapped in the phillo.  I can't wait to see how you do.


----------

